# CO2 Leak or Normal?



## pearlcoffee (May 12, 2011)

I have a 5lb CO2 tank. I got a 3 way splitter with 3 separate bubble counter for each line. 1 bubble per 2-3 second for all three. I have it on for at least 10 hours everyday.

The 5lb tank lasts for about 2 months. Is this normal or do I have a leak?

Thanks.

Picture shown when I set it up.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hard to determine if it`s normal.
Best to pressure check the regulator set up by attaching inverted check valves on each bubble counter out put and pressure fill the system with co2.
Then off the bottle so no gas is exiting the bottle, leave solenoid plugged in overnight and observe next day to see if the gauges hold their readings or it has dropped.
Hope this makes sense lol


----------



## Apisto70 (Feb 7, 2017)

I have single line to 58 gallon with 5# CO2. First tank lasted 2 months. Refill has lasted 8 months and is still going. Both filled at the same place. I tightened the fittings more the second time so assume there was some leakage the first time. Good question.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

check all your fittings with windex (or soapy water but windex has the perfect consistency out of the bottle)

if you have leaks and cant get them to seal with teflon tape then i would recomend permatex part number 54540 https://www.permatex.com/products/thread-compounds/thread-sealants/permatex-pneumatichydraulic-sealant/ or loctite #545


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a three way regulator as well with 5 lb co2 tank.Mine last about 5 months.However I found that the bubble counter became cracked after a few months.It was difficult to find replacement so I removed them completely.I have not had any leakage since then.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I forgot to mention to check to check the plastic washer between the regulator and co2 tank.If it is not seated correctly you will lose co2.


----------

